# 7 yr old rtg



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

its been a while since i updated pics of my rtg. even after 7 years, he still has one mean temper! bully of the tank lol.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

bulky..
very nice setup/aro/ff/etc..

thanks for sharing


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice....
are all asian aro aggresive?
i had a green that was very mean to his tank mates till i got rid of it...


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa so pretty ! O___o


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

sweet aro dude! True monster!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice rtg . 
awesome


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks good. What farm did you get him from 7 years ago?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hes from xien leng. thanks for the kind words! not all asian aros are aggressive... but i have to say most that ive kept were lol.


----------

